# Raid and SSD Setup

## Gankfest

I'm getting some new parts for my computer, and adding an SSD drive along with a raid setup. The SSD drive will have Windows on it, along with a 1.5TB 5 Raid that will have Gentoo on it and a partition for storing files like pics, music, etc... I've never used a drive outside of a Raid before, so I wasn't sure if this could be done? If so, does the Gentoo installation need to be setup as if I was going to dual boot windows Raid wise; because Windows will be on a completely different drive. The SSD won't be a raid drive, just a normal partition setup. Thanx for the help!

----------

## duby2291

On my Motherboard I have to select f12 during the post screen after bios load it starts a dialog that allows me to select which drive to boot from. In you case the key may be different but choose that key and then you can select the array or the ssd from which to boot. Thats the easiest way, but you could also set up grup to chainload the windows bootloader.

----------

## Gankfest

Hmmm... So I could either load whichever hard-drive through Grub or the Motherboard. I would like the option of which is the easiest to maintain, and I've always liked Grub and never had a problem with it. When I setup the raid(As Fake Raid) I currently have now I did Windows and Gentoo on the same raid making the setup a huge pain, and had to use Zen Kernels to get it working properly. Since windows will be on another hard-drive entirely; can I just setup Gentoo on a Software(LVM2) Raid? I should add that I will be using NTFS partitions in the raid, an example of the raid setup is below:

Single Drive

SSD Windows 7

3 Drives Raid 5

Raid Partition 1 /boot

Raid Partition 2 /

Raid Partition 3 swap

Raid Partition 4 NTFS My Documents(Windows/Linux file share partition)

Windows would need access to the 4th partition in the Raid.

----------

## Genone

 *paradox6996 wrote:*   

> Hmmm... So I could either load whichever hard-drive through Grub or the Motherboard. I would like the option of which is the easiest to maintain, and I've always liked Grub and never had a problem with it. When I setup the raid(As Fake Raid) I currently have now I did Windows and Gentoo on the same raid making the setup a huge pain, and had to use Zen Kernels to get it working properly. Since windows will be on another hard-drive entirely; can I just setup Gentoo on a Software(LVM2) Raid?

 

Windows will not be able to access (or even see) any volumes in a LVM volume group.

----------

## Gankfest

 *Genone wrote:*   

>  *paradox6996 wrote:*   Hmmm... So I could either load whichever hard-drive through Grub or the Motherboard. I would like the option of which is the easiest to maintain, and I've always liked Grub and never had a problem with it. When I setup the raid(As Fake Raid) I currently have now I did Windows and Gentoo on the same raid making the setup a huge pain, and had to use Zen Kernels to get it working properly. Since windows will be on another hard-drive entirely; can I just setup Gentoo on a Software(LVM2) Raid? 
> 
> Windows will not be able to access (or even see) any volumes in a LVM volume group.

 

I guess I'll be setting it up as a fake raid again. Thanx for the info!

----------

## Jaglover

While I'm not competent to talk about dual boot (never understood the benefits of dual-boot vs virtual machine) I'd like to point out the dangers of fakeraid: http://skrypuch.com/raid/

----------

## Gankfest

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> While I'm not competent to talk about dual boot (never understood the benefits of dual-boot vs virtual machine) I'd like to point out the dangers of fakeraid: http://skrypuch.com/raid/

 

Yup it sucks, but what are you going to do when running Windows along side with Linux... Personally I would give up Windows all together if it wasn't for Pro Gaming!

----------

